# Bolivian Rams



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

While trying to sex my rams, I've taken what I (in my amateur opinion) consider to be some good pictures of them. And I thought I'd share them with you all. Hope you enjoy them.

(Oldest to newest - sorry, there are a lot!)


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

They is SOOOOO cute! I want to get more German rams. It bugs me LOL. They look beatiful, I'm sorry I can't sex Rams!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a male and a female to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Great pictures!

I am leaning towards a male and female now. In the last picture, then one on the left looks like a male.

I wish my Bolivian girl wasn't so shy. She won't let me get close enough to take good pictures.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Those are awesome pics! *plots to steal ripleys digital camera* lol


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Yes, I think I have two females and a male now (Will have to update my signature). And I think things have settled down among them (the two girls were being pretty mean with each other). I like taking pictures of my rams, because they tend to stay still long enough. My platies and guppies, forget it!

JustOneMore - Maybe she wants a friend! My first two were shy for a day or so, then became really friendly. And the male became friendly after a few hours. They're pretty cute lil' fishies.

Durbkat - sorry, you can't have it!! And actually, it's not that very special. Just a normal digital that's probably three years old now. But, it does take good pictures. (Though, probably triple the number of pictures I have and that's how many I had to take to get these ones!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

I think she does want a friend. I hope to order some bolivians off Aquabid soon. I'm just not sure what sex mine is. It kind of looks like a "he" now....not sure. I'll have to wait until I can get a good picture and get some help on sexing him/her.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Good plan! They're really friendly when they have friends with them. Crazy rams, just trying to confuse us! I like my livebearers, no confusion on who's who!


----------

